# Fatal server error: no screens found

## matosale

Hola!

he instalado los drivers para nvidia y aun asi no pasa nada de nada.

Los resultados y los archivos de configuracion están en: 

http://kant.khg-heim.uni-linz.ac.at/~matosale/

Si alguien me puede ayudar   :Rolling Eyes:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Asth

Has probado a hacer como root un lsmod para ver que el módulo de nvidia esta cargado ?

----------

## Asth

Leyendo tu Config creo que he encontrado el fallo  :Smile:  .

```

Section "Device"

Identifier "nvidia GeForce"

Driver "nvidia"

# unsupported card

#VideoRam 65536

# Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

```

Ahi llamas a tu "Device" con el identificador "nvidia GeForce" y luego ...

```

Section "Screen"

Identifier "Screen 1"

Device "nvidia"

Monitor "My Monitor"

....

```

Device "nvidia" ? no era "nvidia GeForce"  :Confused:  , prueba a ver cambiando ...

ademas si te fijas en el error

```

Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/XF86Config

Undefined Device "nvidia" referenced by Screen "Screen 1".

```

Te lo dice el mismo Undefined Device, ya que no existe "nvidia" como device sino "nvidia GeForce" ....

Prueba a ver si asi te funciona

----------

## matosale

a las finales lo solucioné con un unemerge al xfree y a los drivers de nvidia, luego un remerge y configuré el archivo de la manera correcta...con mucha paciencia jejeje

Ahora funciona todo bien (sin contar con el error del KDE..pero estoy en ello  :Wink: )

Saludos

----------

## Asth

De todas formas date un paseo por la documentacion de nvidia, esta bastante bien y quizas tenga algunas cosas que te interesen para tu sistema ( usar el FastWrite, el SBA o las opciones para el entorno OpenGL como son el antialasing i demas para los juegos 3D ) .

----------

## matosale

buenas Asth

Pozi...seguro que me doy una vuelta por nvidia una vez que termine todo. Aunque tengo uzna pregunta aun... hice el emerge del kde...y me demoró casi  (o mas) de 12 horas...es normal??????

AMD Athlon XP 1700+

256 RAM

40 gb

(nada de temperatura...la pc siempre ta friiiiiia  :Wink:  )

Saludos y gracias

----------

## acoromi

Si, es normal. A mi me tarda cosa de 10 horas en un p4 a 1.6 con 640MB

Por eso siempre uso WindowMaker  :Wink: 

----------

## matosale

una otra pregunta. Acerca de la resolucion...

Tengo a 600x800 pero la quiero a 1024x768 y no he encontrado la forma de acerlo (hasta ahora)...

Alguna idea?

Otra cosa: como ya se han dado cuenta, acabo de romper el cascaron y no se algunas cosas, como por ejemplo: hice un emerge xchat pero no encuentro el ejecutable del mismo. 

En general, cuando "emergo" programas: donde los encuentro, o al menos: donde encuentro el ejecutable del mismo????

Saludos

PD:les pongo los datos:

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 48.5

    VertRefresh 60-70

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "NVIDIA GeForce"

    #Driver      "nv"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    #VideoRam    65536

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "NVIDIA GeForce"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

----------

## Asth

Si usas locate para buscar archivos, una forma es hacer un updatedb despues de emerger i luego locate programa | grep bbin, el xchat en concreto si es de una version < 1.8 creo que es xchat y si es >= 1.9 es xchat-2 .

Normalmente los ejecutables suelen ir a varios directorios según a quien van dirigidos, por ejemplo un juego suele ser para los usuarios, no esta pensado del todo para root, asi que muchas veces sus ejecutables o script para arrancarlos estan en /usr/local/bin , todos los de X11 estan en /usr/X11R6/bin y cosas por el estilo, de todas formas en el 70% de los casos pones el principio del nombre que esperas que tenga el ejecutable y tabula a ver ...

----------

